# لكل من يريد تعهد المشافي



## أبو العز السوري (12 يناير 2007)

أرجو أن يعجبكم هذا الملحق فيه شرح تفصيلي عن المشفى من بابه لمحرابه 
و هذا ضروري لكل من يعمل في هذا المجال و انا شخصيا أستفيد شخصيا منه
و شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير

---------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت اقدامك


----------



## ابن المدينة (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ايه (21 يناير 2007)

la;,v hgfdmnb uydkuy fds232025 ayhsln gsfudg cmyh


----------



## Bioengineer (21 يناير 2007)

بحث رائع الف شكر ... ولا عدمناك..


----------



## omran.z (22 يناير 2007)

ملف رائع ومشكور جزيل الشكر 
حاليا أقوم بعمل مخطط لقسم الأشعة وبحاجة إلىمعلومات تفصيلية أكثر عن الأبعاد في هذا القسم فأتمنى أن تساعدني , مع جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## ابو ايه (22 يناير 2007)

معلومات قيمه جدا شكرا جزيلا لك واتمنى لك التوفيق اخ معتز 
واسف على الرد الاول لعدم تحويل اللغه


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا............


----------



## الهيموني (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohand (4 مايو 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## amod (4 مايو 2007)

معلومات قيمة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.الدمشقي (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (5 مايو 2007)

الاخ عادل دائما متميز ومعطاء
بارك الله فيك , تحياتي لك من فلسطين


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (6 مايو 2007)

اني اشكرك جزيلا يا اخي على هذه المعلومات .


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ابو العز , انا خريج دمشق واعتز بذلك


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (6 مايو 2007)

وانا خريج جامعة لينينغراد للبوليتكنيك واتعاطى العمل في المستشفيات من صيانة كهربائية ومباني وبيوميديكال 
واني لاشكرك من جديد


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## glucose (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرً جويلاً
نحنا مناخد مادتين بالتفصيل عن إدارة المشافي وعن هندسة المشافي وهاد الملف هو مختصر مفيد لكلا المادتين
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Asmar07 (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## belal-alsharaa (9 مايو 2008)

thaaaaaaanx thaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (23 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم حقيقة موضوعك جاء في الوقت المناسب بالنسبة لي


----------



## omardj84 (24 مايو 2008)

ماشالله .. بجد شكرا


----------



## أبو الخليل (2 يونيو 2008)

عمل جيد ومفيد !! ينقصه القليل من التوضيح البياني

شكرا على المعلومات...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القييمة


----------

